# 109 found in water



## bobbysocks (May 12, 2010)

you will have translate this one but cool video. looks like yellow 3 has been found..


Vil heve tysk jagarfly neste år - NRK Trøndelag - NRK Nyheter

found more on it...
http://luftfart.museum.no/Engelsk/


----------



## skeeter (Jun 11, 2010)

thank you for the link


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 11, 2010)

Very interesting video, unforunately I don't understand Norwegian but I wonder whether they are going to recover it?


----------



## RAF_Loke (Jun 11, 2010)

Publisert 25.11.2009

The aeroplane is almost intact, with exception of the cockpit glass which was thrown off during the crash-landing, say's conservator Birger Larsen from the Norwegian air museum in Bodø to NRK (National Norwegian television).

Norwegian air museum has secured the rights for the German WW2 plane. The aircraft is placed in a lake north of Vikna in Nord-Trøndelag.

- We hope to get it raised in the following year, say's Larsen.
It was divers who found the aircraft.

The aircraft is a Messerschmitt Bf-109 which was a common aircraft during WW2, After the crash landing in 1943 it has been searched for in many years.

It were divers from Folla diving-club who found the aircraft last summer. They have search for it in many years. The wreck was found using a mini-sub, and they were most excited when the wreck appeared.

- It was mad, it became complete silent in 2sec. After that ??? (no idea what "laus" means), said Hilfred Mikalsen from Folla Diving-club to NRK.

When the aircraft crashed it were on it's way north for reconnaissance together with 2 others. Over Rørvik it got an engine problem.
- It came out of control but the pilot managed to pull up just before it hit the water surface. He got out and was saved by a women who lived near by, tells Mikalsen.

This spring the museum is planning the raise of the aircraft.
- We have made a worksheet for April and May next year (2010) but we are still in the beginning of the project and haven't talked with everybody involved yet. Says Larsen.

-----

Hope this translation is good enough, translated from the text on the web-page.
And I'm not Norwegian


----------



## stona (Jun 11, 2010)

She's already up.












I take my hat off to the Norwegians,they keep dragging these aircraft up and they afford us a wealth of first hand information. It can't be cheap.
From local press.

"Messerschmitt Bf 109 G-2 Risværsundet, Nord-Trøndelag
Stab./IV./JG 5 Yellow 3 WNr.14649 Uffz.Günther Seraphim (21) 24.03 1943

Uffz. Seraphim was flying northwards, along with two other Messerschmitts when his engine suddenly stopped. He performed a successful landing at sea north of island Gjerdinga in Vikna. He was rescued by Olette Bliksø and her son Birger which witnessed the ditching from island Blikøya. They dragged the pilot into their boat while the two other Messerschmitts were circling above their heads. Then rowed to Risøyværet and contacted German forces based at Rørvik." 

Steve


----------



## Trebor (Jun 11, 2010)

wow, I don't think there's any way that aircraft can be restored to flying condition o.o


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah she is out of the water but....didnt take to being on dry land too well.

story ( in english ) with pics...

Bf 109 Vikna

the video...will make a warbird lover cry..


Knakk i to under heising på land | www.namdalsavisa.no


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2010)

Very cool, and another toy for our friend Guttorm.


----------



## stona (Jun 21, 2010)

I understand that this aircraft was never intended for a restoration but rather that parts would be used on another G-2 already in one of the Norwegian museums.They must have over 90 percent of the aircraft but after nearly seventy years in salt water,albeit bloody cold, most of it is not going to be in great shape.
I reckon they did well getting most of it up before it broke! 
Cheers
Steve


----------

